# Kleine Stanzvorrichtung



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Morgen !!

Leute ich hab wieder mal a Frage! Soll eine kleine Stanzvorrichtung bauen in der ein Pneumatikzylinder 2 Kunststoffteile zusammendrückt! 

Wie kann ich Kostengünstig die Öffnung wodurch man die Maschine mit den Teilen beschickt absichern ????? Lichtvorhang ??

Die Öffnung hat ca die Abmessung von 15x20cm

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## edison (8 August 2007)

Lichtvorhang und günstig schließen sich wohl aus.
Wie wärs mit einer Türe und Endschalter?


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht ! Aber das beeinträchtigt mir den Montagezyklus zu sehr, ausserdem möcht ich das der "Bediener" an der Maschine den Teil nur einlegen muss - danach wird der Teil erkannt und zusammengedrückt - und ausgeworfen!!

hmmm............


----------



## thomas_fazer (8 August 2007)

Morgen, 
Ginge vielleicht auch ne Zweihandsteuerung. Gibst auch rein pneumatisch als Steuerblock ( Z.B von Festo). Musst aber prüfen ob zulässig bei deiner Anwendung.

Tom


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber dann hat der "Bediener" die Hände nicht frei um das nächste Teil vorzubereiten, also zusammenzustellen! Deshalb möchte ich das so lösen das ein Sensor erkennt wenn der teil in der Presse liegt - ist dann die Beschickungsöffnung frei, sartet sie selbsständig und wirft den Teil danach aus!

Werd mal schaue in welcher Preisklasse ein Kleiner Lichtvorhang liegt!!

Den kann ich aber nicht direkt an die SPS schliessen und einfach den Eingang abfragen oder?


----------



## MatMer (8 August 2007)

Hi,

ist das für Schule / Lehre / Studium gedacht?


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Nein für eine Montage in unserem Betrieb, und jetzt haben sie mich damit beauftrag ich soll da die Steuerung machen!!


----------



## MatMer (8 August 2007)

Axo,

ich dachte weil sowas gerne auch zur Schulung genommen wird und einige Firmen dann eventuell die Hardware etwas günstiger abgeben. Zumindest für Schulen und FHs....

Aber das hilft dir dann nicht weiter


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Nein leider nicht wirklich! Hat jemand erfahrung was ein Lichtvorhang mit einer höhe von ca 15cm kostet?


Bzw wie realisiere ich das im zusammenhang mit einer SPS ? 

Bin leider neu auf dem Gebiet. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch irgendwelche Unterlagen?

DANKE


----------



## kpeter (8 August 2007)

Wenn du 15 x 20 cm hast nimm 2 lichschranken 


          -----------------
          |                      |
        >|                      | < S1
          |                      |
        >|                      | < S2
          -----------------

dann hast nur noch durchgang von5 cm da kann keiner mehr reigreifen


----------



## thomas_fazer (8 August 2007)

Nicht so ganz ok denke ich mit den 2 LS und 50mm Durchgriff.
Es gilt 14 mm für fingersicher und 30mm für Hand.
KOmmt aber eben auch auf die Gefahrenabschätzung an

Tom


----------



## kpeter (8 August 2007)

thomas_fazer schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz ok denke ich mit den 2 LS und 50mm Durchgriff.
> Es gilt 14 mm für fingersicher und 30mm für Hand.
> KOmmt aber eben auch auf die Gefahrenabschätzung an
> 
> Tom


 
dann einen 3 dazu denn bereich denn der ls abdeckt und man ist auf ein paar mm dicht


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Also das mit den 3 LS wär nicht so ein Problem - nur wie sit das von der Sicherheit her zugelassen?

Bzw wie schalte ich die? Direkt aus den SPS eingang? Auswertegerät?


----------



## zotos (8 August 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> Wenn du 15 x 20 cm hast nimm 2 lichschranken
> ...



Also da muss man wohl vorher eine Gefahrenanalyse machen.

Ich kenne die Lichtvorhänge auch nur aus bereichen wo es wirklich gefährlich ist (hydraulische Stanzen) und da muss man jede Maschine mit einer Abschaltzeitmessung (der echte Name ist mir entfallen) Abnehmen lassen.


----------



## Steve81 (8 August 2007)

Also da man sich vermutlich auch an deiner pneumatischen Stanze mehr als nur einen kleinen Kratzer zuziehen kann und der Gefahrenbereich warscheinlich leicht zugängig ist, wirst du auf jaden Fall eine 2-Kanalig ausgeführte Sicherheitsabschaltung brauchen.
Bei den meisten Lichtvorhängen ist so eine Auswerteeinheit dabei.


----------



## thomass5 (8 August 2007)

Hallo,
wie hoch ist denn sonst so der Steuerungsaufwand?
Wenn er recht Überschaubar ist kann man doch nen PNOZ multi nehmen falls der gerade vorhanden ist(Ähnliche Artikel auch von anderen Anbietern). Die Lichtschranken(ich würde nen Lichtvorhang bevorzugen)darueber einbinden, denn den Zugriffschutz nur über nen normalen SPS-Eingang zu machen ist glaube ich nicht.
Aber wie schon gesagt, Gefahrenanalyse machen und dann sehen was geht.
Thomas


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Danke mal für eure Tips!

Hab mich jetzt ein wenig Umgeschaut und mir einen relativ "Kostengünstigen" (nicht billigen  ) Lichtvorhang anbieten lassen!
Dabei ist ein Sicherheitsrelais mit einem 2Kanal Relais Ausgang, 2 Steuerungsausgänge und 1 Hilfsausgang.

Nun noch eine Frage, vielleicht kann mir da noch jemand helfen!

Hab eine SPS die den ganzen Pressvorgang ( Presszylinder danach Auswurfzylinder) steuert! Möchte sobald ich den Tei eingelegt habe, und dieser durch einen Optischen Sensor erkannt wird - und natürlich der Lichtvorhang wieder freigibt, den Pressvorgang starten! Wie realisiere ich nun den vorgang? Mit dem Seuerausgang kann ich ja die Schrittkette für den ablauf starten, und kann ich einfach über die 2 Relaisausgänge und 2 Hilfsschütze die Ventile von der SPS trennen damit die nicht auslösen können? Oder brauch ich da noch ein PNOZ Relais??

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Steve81 (8 August 2007)

Die benutzung der Ralaisausgänge sollte ok sein. Aber ein PNOZ wirst du vermutlich für den NOT-AUS Kreis benötigen!?


----------



## stefand (8 August 2007)

Also das Sicherheitsrelais welches ich eventuelle einsetzten werde, esitzt eine E-Stop eingang, an dem ein 2 Kanaliger Notausschalter Angeschlossen wird! Also i glaub somit dürft i dann auf der sicheren seite sein!


----------



## TommyG (8 August 2007)

Was

hast Du denn für Kräfte?

Wenn du im kg Bereich arbeitest, dann würde ich mich mal einfach mit der Zweihandgeschichte beschäftigen. 'Rein rauf runter raus' hört sich auch net so direkt nach Schrittkette an.

Drückst du beide Taster (Timerverrigelung !!) fährt der Presszylinder runter und bleibt unten (Position?) bis Du wieder loslässt. Dann, wenn der Zyl. oben ist, pushed der Auswurfzylinder das Teil raus, fährt wieder nach ner Zeit rein. Fertig für das nächste Teil.

Fügezeiten werden sich ja wohl kurz halten, oder? Daher werden für das Fügen auch keine zig Sekunden bei der Montage verloren gehen, oder?

Beschreib doch mal den Vorgang, wenn Du darfst...

Und setz dich mal so hin, wie die 'Muckels' die hinterher damit Arbeiten sollen.... das hilft..

(Hatte mal die Aufgabe 'Fügen und Prüfen' mit nem Bohrständer für ne 'ge- handykap- ten' Werkstatt zu Basteln, daher die Gedanken...)

Greetz


----------



## stefand (9 August 2007)

Thx erstmal für deinen Beitrag, aber Zweihandsteuerung kommt deswegen nicht in frage , da wärend des Pressvorganges der Bediener schon wieder das nächste Teil Vorbereiten muss zum einlegen!!

Kraft? naja ca. um die 30kg!


----------



## zotos (9 August 2007)

stefand schrieb:


> ...
> Kraft? naja ca. um die 30kg!



Also 30kg ist ja fast nichts. Ist das Werkzeug der Stanze den Scharfkantig (Messer)?

Also bei den Sicherheitseinrichtungen geht es ja immer um die Gefahr die von so einer Maschine aus geht. 

Also eine günstiger Lichtvorhang wird da m.E. reichen mit einzelnen Lichtschranken würde ich da nicht arbeiten.

Das schlimme ist ja an solchen Maschinen das man einen Ablauf startet und zum Eingreifen eine andere Tätigkeit machen muss erst zu dem Ausschalter (Not-Aus) hin greifen und dann drücken (und nicht einfach das loslassen reicht). Sonst wären ja alle Standbohrmaschinen usw. auch so abzusichern. Dort reicht es anscheinend das man die Spindel manuell steuert.


----------



## stefand (9 August 2007)

Naja, scharfkantig ist so eine sache! Das ganze ist eine halbkugel Negativform am Zylinder, und die 2te darunter fix! Also komt man mir den Fingern rein, stell ich mir das schon ziemlich unangenehm vor! 

Naja, hab meinem Chef jetzt mal ein Angebot hingelegt - jetzt wird es sich bald herausstellen!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 August 2007)

stefand schrieb:


> ..Also komt man mir den Fingern rein, stell ich mir das schon ziemlich unangenehm vor!..


Ist der Finger dann ab oder breit? Wenn es wirklich gefährlich ist, solltest du auch über die Sicherheit auf der pneumatischen Seite nachdenken! Ein einfaches Ventil tut's dann nicht!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## stefand (9 August 2007)

ja brfürchte das er ab ist, falls 30kg den knochen "durchdringen" !! Pneumatisch ist klar das ich ein Entlüftungsventil brauche!


----------



## Steve81 (9 August 2007)

Also ich würde mich an deiner stelle auf jaden fall für eine Sichere lösung entscheiden, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas teurer wird. Wenn sich nämlich jemand wegen mangelnder Sicherheitsvorrichtungen verletzt wird es noch teurer.

Hier noch ein link zu den vorschriften für BWS(Berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen (ZH 1/597): http://www.umwelt-online.de/recht/arbeitss/uvv/zh1/z597a.htm

EDIT: Das PDF ist etwas aktueller und ausführlicher als der link.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 August 2007)

stefand schrieb:


> ja brfürchte das er ab ist, falls 30kg den knochen "durchdringen" !! Pneumatisch ist klar das ich ein Entlüftungsventil brauche!


Was willst du denn entlüften? Der Zylinder muss stehen bleiben! Das ist (aus meiner Sicht) ein klarer Fall für eine PnozMulti und ein Pressensicherheitsventil, bzw. eine abgesegnete Ersatzschaltung aus zwei überwachten Ventilen. Die PnozMulti kann das bisschen Ablauf samt Überwachung neben den Sicherheitsfunktionen übernehmen, s.d. keine weitere Steuerung benötigt wird. Auch wenn die Vorrichtung noch so unscheinbar und klein erscheint, so wird sie vermutlich schon als "Pneumatische Presse" eingestuft werden. Wende dich am besten an Festo wegen der Pneumatik, die kennen das Problem und haben auch eine Lösung (in Zusammenarbeit mit Pilz). Das ist'ne saubere Sache.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 August 2007)

*Ich muss mich korrigieren!*

In unseren Fällen waren es zwei 5/2-Ventile (ohne Mittelstellung), jedoch in Anwendungen mit Schutztüren. Unter Verwendung eines Sicherheitslichtgitters könnte ich mir eine ähnliche Pneumatikschaltung mit 5/3-Ventilen vorstellen. Aber nicht ohne Beratung von Festo/Pilz usw.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## nade (10 August 2007)

Mhm... eine idee, die aber warscheinlich aufwendig wird, und evtl nicht 100% zulässig ist.. Wie wäre es, wenn 2 Handbetrieb zum Starten nötig wäre, und dann vor der Pressenbewegung ein Gitter oder Metallplatte vor den Spalt gefahren wird, und ab dann für den restlichen Pressvorgang die Taster nichtmehr gehalten werden müßten.
Also Quasi Fingerschutz zum Bestücken offen... bei betätigen beider Taster wird dieser geschlossen, und der Pressvorgang gestartet. Kurz vor Ablauf des Pressens wird der Fingerschutz wieder aufgefahren, dann wieder in Ausgangsstellung gefahren...
Den Fingerschutz halt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, und zum Schutz in der "kurzen" Zeit Zweihandbetrieb.


----------



## Antonio (10 August 2007)

andere frage....
ist es eine Spritzgussmaschine, die hätte nämlich eine genormte Schnittstelle, für Entnahmeändlings usw. Da wird das Signal "Form offen" potentialfrei weitergegeben


----------



## stefand (10 August 2007)

Wie? Was meinst du da mit der Spritzgussmaschine ???

Also das mit der Schutztür, so was ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon überlegt - aber das würde mit den zyklus wieder ziemlich beeinträchtigen.

Naja hift nix - muss meinem Chefe das klar machen das ein Lichtgitter hergehört! 

Nachdem ich erfahren habe das es sich da um ca 100.000 Stk und mehr handelt die da gefertigt werden müssen!


So, schönes WE an alle!!


----------



## stefand (10 August 2007)

Ach ja, wollte noch sagen das ich es toll finde so viele Beiträge zu erhalten! Da sieht man doch das das Thema Sicherheit einfach sehr interessant ist und sich jeder bemüht weiterzuhelfen!

Echt toll von euch Leute !!

cu


----------



## TommyG (10 August 2007)

Wenn dir das

mit dem Schutzgitter gefällt, dann achte drauf, das man sich daran net die Pfoten klemmt...

Über welche Zeiten und Stückzahlen denkst du den nach?

Mein Favorit ist immer noch die 2- Hand Taster Lösung. wo die Pfote wech is, kann sie net reinkommen...

Wenn du dann die Abwärtsbewegung startest, die Position mit nem Endschalter überwachst, ne Zeit losrennt, bis das Ding wieder hochfährt und das Teil rausschmeißt. bis dahin kann der Kollege das neue Teil vorbereitet haben.

Festo und co zu fragen (oder den turbogeilen Lehrgang zu machen..) kann ich nur empfehlen, obwohl mein Bauch mit sagt, das die Dir net viel anderes sagen werden.

Sag mal, was draus wird...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## nade (11 August 2007)

Das ist das was ich meinte, die Presse selber hat eine langsamere Bewegung, und dann wie bei Fallscheeren der Fingerschutz im 2-Handbetrieb davor "schießen" und die restliche Presszeit ist dann über zum vorbereiten. Schneller als wie die Presse arbeitet, kann auch nichts vorbereitet werden.und wenn müßte er schon sau schnell sein oders kommt nur drauf an das 2 Teile zusammengelegt werden ohne große Genauigkeit, und dann könnte das ganze auch auf Vollautomatikstrecke onzipiert werden. was auch alternativ ginge. Der "Bestücker legt die Teile auf eine Bestückungsanlage, die dann die Presse "füttert". Oder einfach die Teile nur noch in Behälter lagenrichtig eingelegt werden müssen, und maschinell zusammen geführt und gepresst werden...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 August 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> ..Mein Favorit ist immer noch die 2- Hand Taster Lösung. wo die Pfote wech is, kann sie net reinkommen..


Ja, die Pfote des Bedieners kann nicht reinkommen, die eines Nebenstehenden schon. Und es kam doch immer mal wieder zu unglücklichen Umständen an die keiner gedacht hatte. Der Bediener der Zweihand trägt in diesem Fall (u.U.) die Verantwortung. Das Risiko, dass jemand mit zwei Meter langen Armen von hinten nach vorne in die Vorrichtung greift, ist einfach zu gross  . Heute, unter Berücksichtigung aller Alternativen, steht die Zweihandbedienung unter starker Kritik. Die Anforderungen an Sicherheit stiegen in den letzten Jahren immer mehr.

Je nach mechanischem Aufbau könnte jedoch für die Anwendung, wie die um die es hier geht, eine Zweihandbedienung ausreichen.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## TommyG (13 August 2007)

Jop, 

so mein ich das !! 100%ACK !!

Ich kenn in Punkto Sicherheit das 'TOP' Prinzip.

Technisch: 2- Hand, Der Rest Gitter
Organisatorisch: Fetter Zetel: 'Wenn der Hein arbeiten tut, Wech da !!'
Persönlich: Hein arbeitet mit Verstand und scheucht jeden anderen weg...

Bei ner 1000to Presse, keine Diskussion, Sicherheits- Vorhang, S- SPS..... + regelmäßige Abnahme und das volle Programm...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Steve81 (13 August 2007)

Hallo,
noch ne alternative wäre vielleicht eine kleine Schiebetür mit Türschutzschalter. Ist die Tür offen darf sich nichts bewegen, wird sie geschlossen, wird automatisch der Ablauf gestartet. Dürfte sich zeitlich nicht so sehr auswirken und ist auch sicher.
Über einen Zylinder könnte man die Tür auch automatisch nach dem Pressen wieder öffnen.
Während dem Ablauf hätte der Bediener die Hände frei und durch die Schiebetür kann nichts passieren. Einen Start muss er vermutlich sowiso auslösen, und dss ginge dann durch das schließen der Tür.


----------



## stefand (14 August 2007)

So, bin gerade vom Kurzurlaub zurück gekommen! Danke wieder mal für eure beiträge! Werd mal den Donnerstag abwarten ob schon was entscheiden wurde zwecks lichtgitter  -ansonsten wär mir im Urlaub noch einfallen so eine art drehteller zu machen wo die teile eingelegt werden! Mal schauen!!

Schönen Dienstag noch!


----------



## stefand (17 August 2007)

So, jetzt is es so weit! Hab mir ein Lichtschutzgitter bestellt.

Nun noch eine Frage, wie wird das pneumatisch mit dem Sicherheisventil gelöst!?

Muss der Zylinder so stehen bleiben wie er zum zeitpunkt der NA-Auslösung steht ??

Hab von einem Pneumatischen Schutzgitter einer Spritzgussmaschine zufällig ein gebrauchtes Sicherheitsventil liegen - weiss  aber nicht ob das passt!

Hat zufällig jemand einen Pneumatik-Plan wie man die Ventile schalten muss?


----------



## Steve81 (17 August 2007)

Der Zylinder muss entweder stehen bleiben oder, falls dies keine Gefahr darstellt, nach oben fahren.


----------



## TommyG (17 August 2007)

Elektrisch 

kappen wir alles. pneumatisch fährt alles dann in Sicherheitsstellung, Antriebe mit Federkraft.

Denk mal durch, wo die geringste Gefährdung besteht.

Wenn du eine Richtung hast, die grundsätzlich sicher ist: 5/2 Wege. Der steuert dir bei 'Strom weg' per Ventilfeder den Weg für das Fahren in die sichere Position. 

Wenn das nicht möglich ist, also der Zylinder stehen bleiben soll, würde ich zu einen 5/3 Wege tendieren, in 0- Stellung die Zylinderanschlüsse verbunden. Du musst zwar 'aktiv Rauf' und 'aktiv Runter' steuern, jedoch bleibt ohne Spannung der Zylinder stehen/ läst sich auch noch von (eingeklemmter) Hand bewegen.

Greetz

Bei Bedarf kann ich dir mal die RS- Componets Nummern zusammenkramen, oder Festo...


----------

